# Balls shrinking during PCT



## msumuscle (Aug 18, 2011)

I blasted the last 3 weeks of my 15 week cycle with 1000 IU's HCG EOD.  This seemed to bring my nuts back to pretty much the same size as before the cycle started.  I stopped HCG 6 days before PCT started but I still ran my Tren A and Test P for 2 more shots.  During the last week when not using HCG my nuts seemed to shrink a little bit and now even during PCT they still seem a lot smaller than before cycle.  I know recovery depends on cycle length,dosages, and whether or not you use HCG. I'm just wondering if this means my clomid is bunk?


----------



## twotuff (Aug 18, 2011)

It doesnt mean its bunk but it does mean that you are still shut down. 15 weeks is on the longer side. I would run another cycle of hcg and follow a nice 8 week pct


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Sounds a little excessive. 

To me it makes sense that they would lose some size since you blasted so hard with the HCG. To me it seems there would be a period of where your balls will shrink to normal size as the HCG loses effect and then begin to grow again. I say finish your PCT and have some patience.

Also next time try stopping the tren before the test. That might help.


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 18, 2011)

I blasted 1000mcg of HCG before PCT.
Balls shrunk first few days then bounced right back upto size after week one.

Just keep doing your clomid protocol and you will be ok.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you take HCG throughout the cycle or only on the last 2 weeks of the cycle?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

ambiti said:


> Do you take HCG throughout the cycle or only on the last 2 weeks of the cycle?



Jeesus christ, we already told you, ON THE CYCLE.


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 19, 2011)

ambiti said:


> Do you take HCG throughout the cycle or only on the last 2 weeks of the cycle?



Last few weeks before your cycle is ideal
Me i did the following.

Start HCG 3 weeks before PCT. 500iu EOD or twice per week.
The day after your last injection...start 1000iu daily untill clomid therapy begins.
Be sure to run an AI..even high test caused by HCG can cause gyno and because one of the main purposes of PCT is to get estro as low as possible so as to kick start the LH signal to the testes.

Yes its alot of HCG.
But it works. This is what my doctor prescribes.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 19, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Last few weeks before your cycle is ideal
> Me i did the following.
> 
> Start HCG 3 weeks before PCT. 500iu EOD or twice per week.
> ...


Hey blazaftp,

From my research this is the cycle I have been planing (I think I still need to adjust as I am researching)

---------------
Steroid Cycle as follows;
week 1 to 10 - 500mg of Testosterone Enanthate (biweekly)
week 2 to 10 - 500iu of HCG x 2 per week (total of 1000iu per week, starting from week 2)

*If I manage to get a hold of Aromasin (I believe I will be able to)
week 1 to 10 - 10mg of Aromasin daily

*I will start PCT 7 days after my last injection of Testesterone Enanthate and HCG

PCT as follows;
days 1 & 2 -200mg
days 3 to 7 -100mg
week 2 - 75mg
weeks 3 & 4 -50mg
---------------

What do you think?


----------



## GMO (Aug 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Also next time try stopping the tren before the test. That might help.


 
^^^This



blazeftp said:


> Just keep doing your clomid protocol and you will be ok.


 
And This^^^

I usually notice a big difference around week 2-3 of PCT.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 19, 2011)

I will be doing HCG twice a week throughout the cycle, i have been reading some say do it 2-3 weeks before your pct but seems like doing it throuhgout the cycle is most common and practiced...


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 19, 2011)

On the topic of HCG causing gyno: I've heard not only does Hcg stimulate test production but it also causes an increase in aromatase. So gyno is more likely with hcg than you would expect just looking at the increase in test. You should be using an AI anyway op so it shouldn't really be a problem for most, just thought that was interesting


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

Wouldn't people on that fad HCG diet be growing boobies all over the place then? Most of the people who buy into that crap are usually very obese and desperate which seems like a breeding ground for man titties


----------

